# Wine oak barrels



## holysmoker (Jan 10, 2007)

Our local hardware stores have been sold out of oak wood, so in my travels this week I stopped by a winery to pick up a half-barrel for $21. I had read a recipe where someone used wine oak barrel wood for smoking brisket and thought it sounded like a good idea. It wasn't a fresh barrel, though, and had been sitting outside, open end down, for I don't know how long. Long enough for the oak color to fade from tan to a weathered gray. Did I waste money, or will the smoke still be good quality?

Thanks


----------



## cheech (Jan 15, 2007)

Not sure if you were or not, I qould guess it depends on what you relate it to. For an example I have a cherry tree that I cut and if you tried to sell me cherry wood for $21 I would tell you to go fly a kite but if you have a 3lb bag of hickory and charge $3 for that I would and have paid that.

So I guess it is worth what it is worth?!?


----------



## wawatusi (Feb 8, 2007)

Its fine and 20 bucks won't kill ya. 


Do you know what kind of wine it held? 


When you soak the chips use wine instead of water for a more distinct oakey-wine flavor.


----------

